# Medicated FET abandoned - Fluid in uterus cavity!?



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello, can anyone share their experience or offer any advice about this?

Went for my final scan today in preparation for FET next Tuesday.  I had a scan last week but the uterus lining wasn't thick enough from the HRT tablets so i had to go back today.  They told me it's still not ready and i'm not responding to the oestrogen tablets even though i've been on them for 3 weeks and on 4 tablets.  My body is absorbing it and my liver is processing it all instead of it going straight to my uterus.  They said patches would sort this out.

They then noticed that i had alot of fluid in my uterus and they don't know what it is or how it is caused.  I have been told to stop all drugs and abandon cycle.  The doctors will have a meeting tomorrow to review my notes and phone me to discuss.

I obviously wasn't told anything other than it may be fluid being backed up in my tubes as they are blocked and filling the cavity.  They are not prepared to put anything back in as the fluid is very toxic.

I just burst into tears and then had to struggle my way home crying behind my dark glasses.

I don't know what to think or how worried to be and have no idea what the next stage might be.

I feel totally deflated and upset, on the brightside....desperately trying to find one...at least I've still got my frozen blasto.

Any comments or information welcome please.


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Tamelia,

I don't know anything about this but didn't want to read and run. Sorry Ur cycle was abandoned I hope the doctors will give u some answer when they call u and sure someone will along to help u with this.

Take care
Katie 
xx


----------



## PixiePie (Apr 2, 2008)

Tamiela, have sent you a perso. Take care xxx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Tam   ,  I am so sorry to hear about your cycle.  I really hope that you get some answer about what is going on.

Thinking of you  

Elly


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thankyou Ells, Katie and Pixie (Pixie i will reply to your perso). Well i've had my call from the doctors and they have decided they won't do any more treatment until i've got this problem sorted.  They said it is hydrosalpinge as a result of my damaged tubes.  My tubes are filling with fluid and flowing back into my womb which is deteramental to anything surviving in there.  Could be part of the reason for my last BFN but they would commit but said it may be a small factor.  Going to have another laparoscopy and hysteroscopy to have a proper look and probably have both my tubes removed to avoid this happening again.  Certainly not looking forward to it.  had a dreadful time during my first lap, found it even worse than recovering from a c section!!!  Oh well hopefully this time i'm a lot tougher and i won't have the shock of finding out that i can't have children naturally as i already know that.
Just got to wait for another consultation to go through it all again and sign the consent forms.  xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww huni

reading your post i knew it was this

its what my problem was.

the fluid is very embryo toxic, on the postive and this is what i hold on to, ivf can be very success once these nasty tubes are grow

i wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck Tam.  I really hope that everything goes well for you.



Ells


----------

